#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Living In Thailand Forum >  >  restaurant kitchen equipment?

## scrapmetalband

Does anybody know where I can buy new or used restaurant kitchen equipment.Deep fryer,oven,grill,griddle,exhaust hood?

----------


## Thetyim

Hospitality Globe Thailand: Tools for Hotel and Restaurant professionals. Thailand Hotelier for all hotel professionals changed name to Hospitality Globe Thailand. Featuring hospitality jobs, the latest hotel news and hospitality suppliers.


http://www.bakeryeasy.net/INDEX_E.htm

----------


## DrAndy

depends on where you are

there is a big store in Chiang Mai that sells all sorts, and usually several ads selling 2nd hand stuff

----------


## scrapmetalband

> depends on where you are
> 
> there is a big store in Chiang Mai that sells all sorts, and usually several ads selling 2nd hand stuff


    I'm in Rayong,but maybe the place you're talking about will ship.How could I contact them?Seems like there would be a place in Bangkok or Pattaya.The Restaurant is in Mae Rumphung,probly didn't spell it right,just below Rayong,not far from Ban Phe.It's on the beach road.

----------


## DrAndy

I don't suppose they would!!

there are places everywhere, why not ask at a few restaurants?

----------


## wkb global

Try these, my wife's sister and her husband own the company, they manufacture the equipment in Bangkok but supply many restaurants and business in Thailand and outside. I think they may even rent the equipment. Website is www.extrabigsales.com. If you can't get through or need another contact number drop me a line. Her husband's name is Tanom Nuadngam (known as "Noi" as in "noise" without the se).

----------


## scrapmetalband

> Try these, my wife's sister and her husband own the company, they manufacture the equipment in Bangkok but supply many restaurants and business in Thailand and outside. I think they may even rent the equipment. Website is www.extrabigsales.com. If you can't get through or need another contact number drop me a line. Her husband's name is Tanom Nuadngam (known as "Noi" as in "noise" without the se).


  Got it.Nice looking equipment.Looks to be a good size company.I would like to visit there plant when I get back.Thanks

----------


## paroma

Andy,

I saw that you had made a comment about a big store that  are selling 2th hand restaurant equipment here in CM. I cant find it  and hope that you maybe can help me out where it is and also maybe you  know someone else that are buying and selling 2th hand equipment.

(there is a big store in Chiang Mai that sells all sorts, and usually several ads selling 2nd hand stuff)

Regards
Paroma

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> 2th


I wonder how that is pronounced?

----------


## dirtydog

Big second hand places in Pattaya on Sukhumvit near Pattaya Klang Road, stainless steel everything there.

----------


## DrAndy

> Andy,
> 
> I saw that you had made a comment about a big store that  are selling 2th hand restaurant equipment here in CM. I cant find it  and hope that you maybe can help me out where it is and also maybe you  know someone else that are buying and selling 2th hand equipment.
> 
> (there is a big store in Chiang Mai that sells all sorts, and usually several ads selling 2nd hand stuff)
> 
> Regards
> Paroma


hiya

sorry, the store sells new stuff, but Citylife classifieds have secondhand sometimes

the store is along T. PhraPokklao on the right going towards CM gate, around Ratchamanka intersection

----------


## Fondles

> Big second hand places in Pattaya on Sukhumvit near Pattaya Klang Road, stainless steel everything there.


That the one bout 100m before Siam Country Club lights ?

----------


## dirtydog

^Thats the one fondles, got 100's of tonnes of stainless stuff.

----------


## Fondles

Was gunna suggest it as well, yep a fuck load of Stainless restaurant stuff in there.

----------


## Ratchaburi

but maybe a bit slow :smiley laughing:

----------

